# Chardonnay left us suddenly, peacefully



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Last night, I treated my rats to some tasty veggies from dinner and gave them some cuddles. This morning, i woke to find Chardonnay dead in her cage, while her sister frantically made a nest next to her. I genuinely do not know what took her from us, only that she brought a lot of joy to my life and her sister, as well. Now Sonya is panicked and upset and I am really worried about her... She will be spending a lot of time with me to make up for the absence of her strong, kind, and beautiful sister. 
Chardonnay, Sonya, and Bambi were my first rats. They started my inquiry into small animal care and were sweet companions. Chardonnays cute chubby belly and cuddly demeanor were always her strong suits when she introduced herself to people. 

I can't make this too long, but my dear Chardonnay left me so suddenly and I just needed to give her a proper send off. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im so sorry for your loss. It is never easy losing them.Their little lives end way too soon


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm sorry. It does happen like that some times. I'm thankful that she went in peace.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I'm just so confused as to what happened.. She always seemed to be in great health, and was not elderly. She was only 1.5 years old, maybe. She and her sister played, both went into heat regularly, and ate and drank well. There were never any signs of respiratory distress, I check them both regularly for mammary tumors, and she showed no signs of the neurological degeneration associated with a pituitary tumor. I don't understand what could have caused her death! I feel like all the common causes I've heard about we're not an issue. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

I've found out rats are good at hiding health problems. So sorry for your loss. sounds like it was as good a passing as can be hoped for though. I hope your pain eases soon.


----------



## Mouse&Bun (Dec 24, 2013)

That has happened to me two of mine, Snoopy and Quinzy. The first time, Snoopy was clinging to the wall of the cage, excited to see me. I left to grab the rats some carrots and when I came back a minute later, she was flat on her back dead, her arms still posed as if she were hanging to the side of the cage. It was terrible. The second time, I awoke to find Quinzy dead in her hammock, she had seem fine the night befor and was less than 2 years old. Is it common/possible for rats to have heart attacks?

I am so sorry for your loss, and I hope her ratty sister grieves quickly and gets back to herself soon!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm so so sorry! You've got me scared about my ratty's having sudden deaths like that. She was loved. And I'm sure her life was a good life.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

Mouse&bun, that sounds just awful, I am so sorry! It is so difficult to not know why your baby left, and whether or not they had been suffering.... I'm concerned Chardonnay was suffering from something and I simply didn't notice in time. 
I'm also curious about the likelihood of rat heart attacks or aneurysms... That sort of sudden death is so confusing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

They are so good at hiding their health issues....I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

